# Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz



## sirwuffi (5. Oktober 2011)

*Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*

Asus hat im Rahmen des Events für die Vorstellung der neuen Z68 Boards mit PCIe3.0 auch bestätigt, dass die viele der älteren Boards mit Chipsätzen aus der 6er Serie ebenfalls Unterstützung  für 22nm CPUs (IvyBridge) bieten. Dazu werden die benötigten (zukünftigen) Bios Versionen für jeweiligen Boards angegeben.

Interessanterweise unterstützen auch einige ältere Boards bereits PCI Express 3.0 in Verbindung mit einer IvyBridge CPU, sofern diese kein SLI bieten.

Quelle:
ASUS Motherboards - Qualified and True PCIe 3.0 Ready. Feature 22nm CPU Native BIOS Support


----------



## Cross-Flow (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*

Sehr sehr geil, also doch kein i7-2700k als letzte Option. Eigentlich wollte ich noch 2 120er für meinen Mugen kaufen und den i5 auf 4,5ghz paar Jahre laufen lass aber so ist natürlich noch besser


----------



## GTA 3 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Sehr sehr geil, also doch kein i7-2700k als letzte Option. Eigentlich wollte ich noch 2 120er für meinen Mugen kaufen und den i5 auf 4,5ghz paar Jahre laufen lass aber so ist natürlich noch besser


 Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, ob es sich überhaupt lohnt.. Ich denke eher nicht...


----------



## Weichkeks (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*

He ich hab das P8P67 WS Revolution Workstation Board und das ist nicht in Der Liste aufgeführt , ist das ne Liste die noch Erweitert und Aktualisiert wird?


----------



## W3SSI (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*

das is ja mal geil  ich dachte schon ich muss nen neues Mainboard kaufen für ivy bridge aber so kann ich ja mein P8P67-M behalten, danke asus ^^


@ Weichkeks...bei dir gehts nicht weil da steht keine mainboards mit SLI- und da dein Board den N200 chip hat und der nur PCI-E 2.0 bietet wird es aus technischen gründen nicht möglich sein daraus PCI-E 3 zu machen


----------



## Weichkeks (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*

Verdammt so viel Geld für das Mainboard Bezahlt dacht ich mir schon wegen SLI :/


----------



## W3SSI (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*

dann baust dir ne 2te GTX 570 ein, da hast dann eh mehr von  ^^


----------



## massaker (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*

*W3SSI*
Mein MIVE hat genauso wie Weichkecks Revolution einen Nf200 Chip drauf und dennoch stehts in der Liste - wie erklärst Du das nun?


----------



## W3SSI (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*

hmm dann kann ich das auch nicht begründen  google sagt mir auch nicht warum das so is


----------



## massaker (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*

Vielleicht weil seine PCI-Lanes generell über nF200 durchlaufen - aus diesem Grund hat er bei Triple-SLI auch "nur" 8x+8x+8x und nicht 16x+16x+8x ...so weit meine Theorie...


----------



## sven1313 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*

hallo ich habe das p8p67 evo das tauscht nur unter der cpu liste auf heist das das es keine pci 3.0 unterstützung bietet


----------



## X Broster (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*

Ja das heißt es.


----------



## EnergyCross (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*

ich hoffe mal dass AsRock da noch nachzieht. keine lust mein relativ neu gekaufes board (AsRock P67 Extreme 4) gegen ein anderes zu tauschen, da ich sehr zufrieden damit bin


----------



## Liza (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*

Hab das Thema gerade aus einem aktuelleren heraus entdeckt. Wollte mal frage ob es da schon neue Infos zu gibt. Ob man jetzt definitiv eine Ivy Cpu für PCI-E 3.0 brauch oder ob das auch noch mit den Sandy Bridge gehen wird?

Besitze selber ein P8P67 Rev 3.1


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*

Sandy Bridge hat einen 2.0 Controller, PCIe 3.0 ist damit unmöglich.


----------



## hendrosch (28. Januar 2012)

Was bringt PCI-E 3.0 eig. für vorteile das wird doch nicht merkbar sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*



hendrosch schrieb:


> Was bringt PCI-E 3.0 eig. für vorteile das wird doch nicht merkbar sein.


 
Im Gaming Bereich halt nicht so, aber Serversystem brauchen die Bandbreite und wenn PCIe 3.0 Standard wird, wird es eben überall eingebaut, auch dort, wo man den Unterschied nicht merkt.


----------



## Liza (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sandy Bridge hat einen 2.0 Controller, PCIe 3.0 ist damit unmöglich.


 
Ah danke. Denke das lohnt eh noch nicht für Grafikkarten, am meisten Sinn macht es für mich am ehesten für SSD Controller Karten würde ich sagen.


----------



## OctoCore (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*



EnergyCross schrieb:


> ich hoffe mal dass AsRock da noch nachzieht. keine lust mein relativ neu gekaufes board (AsRock P67 Extreme 4) gegen ein anderes zu tauschen, da ich sehr zufrieden damit bin


 
Mal abwarten. Falls PCI 3.0 mit den Boards ohne Gen3-Zusatz in der Bezeichnung nicht geht, muss das nicht automatisch bedeuten, dass Ivy-Bridge-CPU nicht laufen. Die können ja auch PCI 2.0 - von daher ist es kein Verlust, wenn 3.0 nicht geht. Der Nutzen ist sowieso fraglich.
Also abwarten und Milch trinken - mehr kann man eh nicht machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*



EnergyCross schrieb:


> ich hoffe mal dass AsRock da noch nachzieht. keine lust mein relativ neu gekaufes board (AsRock P67 Extreme 4) gegen ein anderes zu tauschen, da ich sehr zufrieden damit bin


 
Wieso willst du denn tauschen? 
Der i5 2500 reicht doch, was willst du mit Ivy?


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. Januar 2012)

Frag ich mich auch bei manchen!!


----------



## OctoCore (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*

Ey, mit 'ner CPU von vorgestern kan man sich doch nicht mehr blicken lassen. Was sollen denn die Leute sagen? 


			
				Barney Stinson schrieb:
			
		

> Neu ist besser!


----------



## BloodySuicide (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*



hendrosch schrieb:


> Was bringt PCI-E 3.0 eig. für vorteile das wird doch nicht merkbar sein.


 
Laut PCGH bis zu 11% mehr in MW3


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Laut PCGH bis zu 11% mehr in MW3




Super in einem Spiel das so viel Leistung braucht die ein Moped hat


----------



## Neox (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*

Also iiiich, kaufe keine teuren Boards mehr -.-.
Aber wieso von i5 2500K auf Ivy ***** wechseln? Nur weil Barney sagt.. ? Barney ist zwar "beste wo gibt", aber ähm, nein dafür würde ich kein Geld *verschwenden*.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Laut PCGH bis zu 11% mehr in MW3


 
Jop, immer wenn ich dieses "bis zu" lesen. 
Und Modern Warfare 3 läuft auch mit der IGP.


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, immer wenn ich dieses "bis zu" lesen.
> Und Modern Warfare 3 läuft auch mit der IGP.


 Wenn ich jedes mal, wenn ich "bis zu xx%" lese einen Euro bekommen würde, dann wär ich wohl reicher als Gates


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Wenn ich jedes mal, wenn ich "bis zu xx%" lese einen Euro bekommen würde, dann wär ich wohl reicher als Gates


 
Und hätte ich damals Bill Gates die Garage vermietet, wäre ich heute auch reich.


----------



## EnergyCross (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso willst du denn tauschen?
> Der i5 2500 reicht doch, was willst du mit Ivy?


 

ich hab ja nicht gesagt dass ich sofort wechseln will wenns das zeug gibt. 

aber dennoch im hinterkopf behalten, falls mir mit meinem board später die möglichkeit bietet ein upgrade zu machen. ist dann immernoch billiger das alte board zu nehmen


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*



EnergyCross schrieb:


> ich hab ja nicht gesagt dass ich sofort wechseln will wenns das zeug gibt.
> 
> aber dennoch im hinterkopf behalten, falls mir mit meinem board später die möglichkeit bietet ein upgrade zu machen. ist dann immernoch billiger das alte board zu nehmen


 
Das würde ich mir sparen und lieber auf Haswell aufrüsten, denn damit kommt eine neue Architektur, Ivy ist nur ein Shrink, mehr nicht.


----------



## BloodySuicide (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*

Ich hab nur die PCGH zitiert 

Bei Metro wirds das eine Frame mehr auch nicht besser machen


----------



## OctoCore (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und hätte ich damals Bill Gates die Garage vermietet, wäre ich heute auch reich.


 
Die mit der Garage waren Jobs und Wozniak.
Gates hatte sowas nie nötig.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass damit Sli und Crossfire auf den Mittelklassesockeln von Intel endlich *gar keine* Bandbreiteneinbußen mehr dank x8/x8 Anbindung haben.
Selbst mit PCIe 2.0 waren das ja nur noch einstellige Prozente


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*

von Sandy auf Ivy ist einfach unötig uns sinnlos!
Wenn dann auf Haswell warten! Da wird dann auch bei mir mit sicherheit was neues kommen


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*

Ich werd mir auch keine Ivy holen...
Es geht mir nur ums Prinzip


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wenn dann auf Haswell warten! Da wird dann auch bei mir mit sicherheit was neues kommen


 
Jop, Bulldozer 2.


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, Bulldozer 2.



Das kann natürlich auch sein  Dabei muss AMD aber zeigen das sie auch Prozessorren bauen können


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Das kann natürlich auch sein  Dabei muss AMD aber zeigen das sie auch Prozessorren bauen können


 
Können sie doch auch. Llano ist super.


----------



## Neox (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Können sie doch auch. Llano ist super.


 

Aber der Bully ist mehr oder weniger genau der Beweis, der unterschreibt, dass AMD momentan in der höheren Leistungsstufen (also nicht nur Büro PC Schrott, sondern Gamer PC´s, CAD usw.)  nichts zu suchen hat


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*

Das würde ich nicht sagen, mit dem Bulldozer kannst du ebenso gut spielen wie mit einem i7 und mit einem Bulldozer kannst du ebenso Video schneiden wie mit einem i7.


----------



## Neox (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht sagen, mit dem Bulldozer kannst du ebenso gut spielen wie mit einem i7 und mit einem Bulldozer kannst du ebenso Video schneiden wie mit einem i7.


 
Klar, gut da habe ich mich sehr schlecht ausgedrückt. Natürlich merkt man in Spielen keinen Unterschied zwischen einem Bully und einem i7, da in den meisten Fällen da die Graka limitiert. Das ist eh alles meckern auf höchstem Niveau.. 
Bloß dem Ruf der alten FX wird er leider nicht gerecht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*



Neox schrieb:


> Bloß dem Ruf der alten FX wird er leider nicht gerecht.


 
Absolut. Bulldozer hat mit dem Athlon FX nichts gemein außer die beiden Buchstaben.


----------



## XE85 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Asus bestätigt IvyBridge & PCIe3.0 Support für Boards mit 6er-Serie Chipsatz*

Bitte beim Thema bleiben, danke

mfg


----------

